# My surprise mail!



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I got home from work at about 6:35.  It's dark and i am out fumbling in my mail box and I find a big package and a little one.

I ordered a charm bracelet from Kim Harrison's on line store to display with my books.  That was the little package.  It got here really fast.

I thought the bigger package was my Kindleboards Tee shirt.  I couldn't wait to get in the house to try it on.

I ripped open the mailer and reached inside and pulled out something that looked like tribble with button eyes.  I was thinking what in the world is this?  There was about 8 of them in there, all different colors.  Drat no shirt.

I looked a the return address, it was from Pop Cap games.  I guess they were rewarding me for buying Peggle Nights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't feed them after midnight.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

You have to take a picture of this mysterious thing and show us.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Our daughter got a tribble for Christmas one year... We found it at a Movie Store in some obscure mall while on vacation one year! It vibrated and made those cute little sounds just like on Star Trek!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

These little fur balls don't do anything but collect dust.  If I can tear myself away from here or my Kindle long enough, I'll see what I can do about taking some pics and posting them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> These little fur balls don't do anything but collect dust.


That's what they _want_ you to think. Therein lies their safety. "Pay no attention to us. We're not doing anything but collecting dust."

Next thing you know, POW! You have been eaten entirely out of quadro-triticale!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

All I have laying about is cat food and dog food.  I threw one at TYPO this morning.  She just sort of flipped me of and demanded to be let outside.

Fine minutes of sub freezing cold, she wanted back in.  

Who's laughing now cat?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

They never even addressed the horrible problem of Tribble poop!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> They never even addressed the horrible problem of Tribble poop!!


Because tribbles poop more tribbles. Spock actually comments that they "produce no waste." All intake is converted directly into more tribbles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

They were so efficient at digestion, there was no waste.  They just ate until they reproduced then ate more.

Eat sleep reproduce...


I type to slowly


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

*cues the Lalo Schiffren*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *cues the Lalo Schiffren*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Drat!  videos from places like YouTube are blocked on my work puter. They don't want me havin' too much fun...If they only knew hehehe!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

*cusses the Lalo Schiffren*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Drat! videos from places like YouTube are blocked on my work puter. They don't want me havin' too much fun...If they only knew hehehe!


It's 3:23 of some orchestra doing the MI theme.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought it might be that.  Stupid fun blocking work puter...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's 3:23 of some orchestra doing the MI theme.


I think it was Lalo himself in there.....but I'm not positive


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

As promissed a couple of pics of my surprise mail with bonus..MY Kindle!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> As promissed a couple of pics of my surprise mail with bonus..MY Kindle!!


chuzzles!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Chuzzles?


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, Chuzzles!  That's what I suspected, by your description, but the photo confirms it.  How do I get some for me


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Chuzzle!! Wavsite is correct those a definitly chuzzles. (see free games at msn.com) 

RLA1996


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea.. they just showed up.. They were from PopCap games.  I guess they liked me buying Peggle Nights.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Chuzzles is a popcap game... it is my 5 yr old grandson's favorite computer game.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I lobve Chuzzles... I even biought the game... why did I not get cute little chuzzles in the mail?

I want cuddly chuzzles!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

TM said:


> I lobve Chuzzles... I even biought the game... why did I not get cute little chuzzles in the mail?
> 
> I want cuddly chuzzles!


me too... They didn't send me chuzzles when I bought the game!!
the purple is my favorite!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I have bought several games from them.  They are nice littel distractions to keep me busy while I watch TV.  There was no note that I saw and I was totally surprised.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, Pop-Cap is great, maybe I should be buying their games directly from them instead of from Pogo!  All I ever get from Pogo is bumper stickers.  Of course, around here those fuzzy cuties would become cat toys in about 2 seconds......

I've got Chuzzle, too. My friend is cursing my name because her 2 girls got so addicted to Chuzzle on my laptop (good way to get them out of our hair when we're sewing) that she had to buy 2 copies, one for each of them so they'd quit fighting over who got to play.  (Sorry for the tortured sentence!)  Did you know that if you click on the chuzzles they get tickled, and if you keep clicking the same one, it sneezes and loses its hair?  Too funny!  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I never bought the Chuzzle game.  Now i am curious about it.  I tried using one as a cat toy.  neither of them liked it.  My dog Little Girl liked it though.  When she comes in to visit, she always wants to steal the cat toys.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooh, Chuzzles! 

Randomly, talking about Tribbles, my roommate is a big Star Trek fan, and we have a plushie tribble that makes noise and vibrates when you squeeze it. It's my cats favorite toy. He picks it up (it weighs more than his head, easily) and carries it around the house.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Ooh, Chuzzles!
> 
> Randomly, talking about Tribbles, my roommate is a big Star Trek fan, and we have a plushie tribble that makes noise and vibrates when you squeeze it. It's my cats favorite toy. He picks it up (it weighs more than his head, easily) and carries it around the house.


We have one of those too... If we had Chuzzles, they would be dog toys for sure... at the very least, the dog and the grandkids would fight over them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I could use them for dog toys but then I'd have Chuzzle innards all over the back yard...we don;t need to see that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I could use them for dog toys but then I'd have Chuzzle innards all over the back yard...we don;t need to see that.


Harley doesn't chew up his toys... he just loves them (licks) till they have no fur left!!


----------

